# Buying Pantyhose



## PeterF (Dec 28, 2010)

I think pantyhose is the right term. Where the two legs are attached and the unit includes a waist band (I origiannly used the homophone of waist, quite humerous!). That is, I do not want the type which are seperate legs.

Anyway, with out upsetting people by looking at their waist and asking what size pantyhose they wear, I need to know what size would fit well over the mouth of a 10 gallon tank. Snug of course, but not too snug.

Large? Xlarge? I know they are stretchy, but are they so stretchy that smaller sizes would do this job?


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 28, 2010)

You probably just want to steer away from any that say "control top" because they will be tighter &amp; less stretchy, but you will have to look on the back at the little chart and choose the size that covers about a 150-200 lb woman (I forget if this is 'B' or 'C' or Queen or what!). Any size that doesn't have control top or say "tights" on it should be fine though. Good luck with your fly breeding! (And thanks for the ooths!)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 28, 2010)

Like Carey says, but go with queen size (you can get them at Walgreen's. That size will fit comfortably over the top of a 5gal bucket. Beware of it rolling off, though. Do you have a huge rubber band or some such to hold it in place?


----------



## PeterF (Dec 28, 2010)

I do have huge rubber bands.

But my plan includes tape.


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2010)

Be careful with tape. I once used double sided tape to hold mesh over the top of a ten gallon tank. It worked, but that tape isn't ever coming off. I found it was better to just place a screen lid over the mesh to hold it down. Then I would tack the mesh down in a few spots to keep it from moving when I lifted off the screen lid. Works great.


----------



## PeterF (Jan 16, 2011)

For the record, XXL Pantyhose did not fit on the 10 gallon tank.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't think they make any to fit that size woman :lol: But send an email to refridgerator Perry, I believe he wears them to keep warm !


----------



## infinite213 (Feb 27, 2011)

The title and description of this thread makes me laugh every time I see it!


----------

